# Yet another TivoWebPlus TCF theme



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I created this theme strictly for my own use but decided to share it thinking that someone else might like it.

It's essentially a merge of:

TIVO COMMUNITY THEME FOR TIVOWEB v2.0 by Steve Jenkins (aka TiVo sTeVo-o) and 
bluebook theme by iankb (enhanced with the button menu from "Rob S NB"'s themes) Note: it's actually the button menu I liked but I've never knowingly seen "Rob S NB"'s themes
With a reworked graphic from the TivoForum theme By zymurgist

Original themes can be found here: 
http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=73873
http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1712379#post1712379
http://tivo.lightn.org/tivoforum.zip

Please note: I'm no expert is css so there might be mistakes in this theme but it seems to be working fine for me.

Example:


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Nice work!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I like it. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

I have version 1.2.1 and it seems you have more options here than I do....what gives?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> I have version 1.2.1 and it seems you have more options here than I do....what gives?


It's all a question of what modules you've got installed...there are loads of TWP modules around. Search here and on DDB.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

How do I know which modules will work with a Directv Tivo?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Blitz68 said:


> How do I know which modules will work with a Directv Tivo?


Pretty much any of them should, unless they have something to do with HME or TivoToGo. Heck, try 'em -- worst that will happen is they'll crash (or, theoretically, your Tivo will reboot). I've yet to have one not work on my DirecTivos, other than stuff that requires sendkey (which doesn't work on 6.x).


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I got really tired of not easilly knowing which of my TiVo's I was looking at with TWP so I decided to make some new images to help. I've attached all of these to the original post as addl images.zip. I've also attached the source psd file I used for people who have their TiVo in other locations.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I had the same issue, though I didn't come up with a solution quite as attractive. I just edited the httpd-tt.tcl code. Right near the top it sets the "VERSION" variable; I just modified it to be "x.x.x-GuestRoom" and the like.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> I got really tired of not easilly knowing which of my TiVo's I was looking at with TWP so I decided to make some new images to help. I've attached all of these to the original post as addl images.zip. I've also attached the source psd file I used for people who have their TiVo in other locations.


I renamed the living room image to tiveweb.png and unploaded to my \tivowebplus\images directory, but the theme doesn't access it. It just comes up with TIVOWEBPLUS PROJECT - V1.2.1 in plain old text. No graphic at all. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

The images are designed to be used with the html.itcl file included in the theme. This file was modified from it's default of showing "TIVOWEBPLUS PROJECT - V1.2.1" to instead show the graphic tiv*o*web.png (not sure if that was a typo in your post or not).

In addition to putting the graphic in your /tivowebplus/images folder you would also need to replace your default html.itcl (probably a good idea to back it up first) in the /tivowebplus directory with the one included in the tcfbook.zip file attached to the first post.

p.s. Please be aware that since I created the graphics to be used with this theme I made the backgroud white (not transparent). So if you theme does not have a white background it may look funny.


----------



## Blitz68 (May 11, 2006)

Nice work....looks great


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Sirshagg said:


> The images are designed to be used with the html.itcl file included in the theme. This file was modified from it's default of showing "TIVOWEBPLUS PROJECT - V1.2.1" to instead show the graphic tiv*o*web.png (not sure if that was a typo in your post or not).
> 
> In addition to putting the graphic in your /tivowebplus/images folder you would also need to replace your default html.itcl (probably a good idea to back it up first) in the /tivowebplus directory with the one included in the tcfbook.zip file attached to the first post.


I was smart enough to get that far, but not smart enough to make sure the files were executable once I ftp'd them over. I've never had that issue before, but now, all of a sudden Filezilla wants to send everything with the executable attribute turned off. Anyway, its all working now.


----------



## NLucier (Dec 21, 2001)

When I tried to use the theme just from the Themes button, I got the error pasted below. I then tried to use any other theme in the default 1.2.2 install and got the same thing. I also replaced the original html.itcl file with the new one and would only get the below when trying to access TivoWeb at all.




INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_theme '/tcfbook' ''
can't set "TT_HTTPD::STYLE": parent namespace doesn't exist
while executing
"set TT_HTTPD::STYLE $path"
(procedure "::action_theme" line 6)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--



Nate


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

how do you install the theme?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

danny7481 said:


> how do you install the theme?


You can find the most detailed instructions in the readme Steve provided with his theme: http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=73873

In short:
Unzip tcfbook.zip to your tivowebplus folder keeping the directory structure in the zip intact.

html.itcl and tcfbook.css go to the tivowebplus folder
tivoweb.png goes to the tivowebplus\images folder

The other two files are unnecessary but included to be complete.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

NLucier said:


> When I tried to use the theme just from the Themes button, I got the error pasted below. I then tried to use any other theme in the default 1.2.2 install and got the same thing. I also replaced the original html.itcl file with the new one and would only get the below when trying to access TivoWeb at all.
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> ...


I honestly do not know what to tell you as I'm not an expert in this stuff. I can say that this was made for TivoWebPlus 1.2.1 NOT 1.2.2. I'd imagine the issue lies in the replaced html.itcl file. I'd suggest putting your original back. As far as the theme goes the only thing this file does is give you the graphic at the top of the page.


----------

